# wireless setup on new installation - wpa_supplicant

## rulip13

Hello,

I just installed Gentoo last night for the first time and it everything seems to work OK, except I cannot connect to wifi. When I ping a website it fails. I am using "wpa_supplicant"(installed wpa_supplicant with emerge during installation) with the following settings....

/etc/conf.d/net

**************

modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

*************************

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

*********************

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

#ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

        ssid="name of my network"

        psk="mypassword"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA2

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        priority=5

}

*********************

I also have Ubuntu installed on the same laptop, when connected to wifi in Ubuntu here is the information....

Interface: 802.11 WiFi(wlan0)

Security: WPA/WPA2

Will I be able to get wifi working in Gentoo without doing install again? If there is any more info I can give to help debug please just let me know.

----------

## khayyam

 *rulip13 wrote:*   

> Will I be able to get wifi working in Gentoo without doing install again? If there is any more info I can give to help debug please just let me know.

 

rulip13 ... yes ... please post the output of the following:

```
# ifconfig -a

# rc-status --all |tr -s ' '
```

best ... khay

----------

## rulip13

thanks for reply khayyam. Here is the output from each command...

ifconfig -a

*************

enp0s25: flags=4098<BROADCAST, MULTICAST> mtu 1500

              ether 00:90:f5:e9:ca:1e   txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

              RX packets 0 bytes 0 (0,0 B)

              RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

              TX packets 0 bytes 0 (0,0 B)

              TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

              device interrupt 20 memory 0xf7e00000-f7e20000

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING> mtu 65536

     inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0

     loop txqueuelen 0 (Local, Loopback)

     RX packets 0 bytes 0 (0,0 B)

     RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

     TX packets 0 bytes 0 (0,0 B)

     TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

**********************

rc-status --all | tr -s ' '

*********************

Runlevel: shutdown

  savecache [stopped]

  killprocs [stopped]

  mount-ro [stopped]

Runlevel: boot

  hwclock [started]

  modules [started]

  fsck [started]

  root [started]

  mtab [started]

  swap [started]

  localmount [started]

  swapfiles [started]

  sysctl [started]

  bootmisc [started]

  termencoding [started]

  loopback [started]

  keymaps [started]

  hostname [started]

  procfs [started]

  urandom [started]

  tmpfiles.setup [started]

Runlevel: default

  syslog-ng [started]

  cronie [started]

  net.eth0 [stopped]

  netmount [stopped]

  local [started]

Runlevel: sysinit

  sysfs [started]

  udev-mount [started]

  kmod-static-nodes [started]

  devfs [started]

  dmesg [started]

  tempfiles.dev [started]

  udev [started]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

*********************

----------

## khayyam

rulip13 ... you're welcome.

Firstly, there is no 'wlan0' device, nor any device for wireless (which in your case would be named 'wlp3s0' or similar due to udev renaming) this suggests the required driver is not enabled in the kernel or you're missing firmware.

Secondly, there is no 'net.wlp{XXX}' configured or 'started' in the default runlevel.

So, check 'lspci -v' for the card and make sure this driver is enabled in the kernel, also check dmesg for clues as to the driver loading and any error (re, firmware). 

best ... khay

----------

## rulip13

I get a "command not found" when I run "lspci -v". I'll keep poking around anyway.

----------

## khayyam

 *rulip13 wrote:*   

> I get a "command not found" when I run "lspci -v". I'll keep poking around anyway.

 

rulip13 ... 'lspci' is from sys-apps/pciutils, this is not part of a stage3 so you will need to emerge it. There are other ways of discovering what wireless card you have, a quick search for the brand/model should provide the hardware specifications.

best ... khay

----------

